# new 1040 for 'seniors'



## noblesse (Jun 26, 2018)

Since the weather has taken a turn for the worse, I decided to start my US taxes.

To my surprise, I discovered that the IRS has come up with a new 1040 specifically for seniors, the 1040-SR.

It has larger print (always a bonus) and appears to include most forms of income received by us old folks, i.e., investment income, Social Security, and distributions from IRA.

Here's the link explaining the new form:

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/new-form-1040-sr-alternative-filing-option-available-for-seniors

The 1040-SR even allows you to put your foreign address on the first page, and not have to do a Schedule 6 like last year. Will wonders never cease!:clap2:


----------

